# Amtrak sues feed company for derailment.



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

How could they not notify anyone???

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/amtrak-sues-kansas-feed-yard-damaged-tracks-derailment-38290370


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Dang, maybe the thought was, just ignore it and maybe it will go away.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Fabforrest said:


> How could they not notify anyone???
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/amtrak-sues-kansas-feed-yard-damaged-tracks-derailment-38290370


Sure makes me feel warm and fuzzy since the wife and I are leaving Wednesday morning for Dallas on Amtrak. 
This will be our 4th Amtrak trip, all of which have been outstanding..........BUT, these goofy accidents aren't funny! 
Bob


----------

